# Taylor St Baristas London



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I just got back from a few days in London and while there stumbled upon the Mayfair branch of Taylor St Baristas located on Brooks Mews.

http://www.taylor-st.com/locations/mayfair

It is a lovely cafe and the coffee was super. I tried their 8oz lattes and cappas. They are using Union's Rogue blend. The milk was really lovely and sweet and the blend punched through nicely. They also currently have Square Mile's Red Brick as their guest espresso.

Their loyalty scheme is also pretty good - buy 4 drinks get 1 free.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

A bit of useless information. Taylor street train Harris and Hoole baristas.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Liverpool St one is pretty cool.


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

I've been to the one in Bank and the baristas are nice to talk to. They also out a good gesture gave me a few mini latte art lessons, obviously when things aren't busy.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm very close to the Liverpool St branch at work. Overall I find it good. The quality of execution was fantastic a few years back when they opened to the point that they put a Starbucks opposite out of business. Rogue is not my ideal but they did a very good job on extraction.

It's still good now but I feel the more senior members of staff are long gone and the 'youts' are running the overly hipster asylum now with some logistical consequences. Bank branch is much better and I feel Mayfair is the best.

When I have time I take a walk to the Liberty of Norton Folgate not too far away. Darker roast but very good.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I had a bit of a frustrating experience buying beans in the Liverpool St branch one Sunday when it was two hipsters working. Went in another time during the week though and the guy working that day couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I've also found it pretty variable. Overall if you avoid busy times or weekends it's much better. That said I tend to mostly order my beans on the net now.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Likewise but for local roasters like Square Mile I resent paying postage for beans I can pick up quite easily.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Headed to the Liverpool street shop and had a really good espresso there on yesterday, definately worth the wait in the queue. Price was reasonable too.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

There's one of these outside St Paul's now, and I've had a few flat whites there over the last few weeks. Very nice, much more my style of coffee than most of these places. Beans are nice and chocolatey.

I bought some of the house blend today, which is Union Rogue, and of course today was the day they poured me a duff flat white. Hopefully I do better when I get the bag home tonight.

A bit pricey though at £2.80 per small flat white.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

I'd recommend the Taylor St. in Brighton - probably one of the better cups of coffee you can buy here. Seems a little less pretentious than it's London counterparts also.

Also heard they are opening a New York shop soon as well?


----------

